# Total knee replacement clip less questions



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

I had a total knee replacement 2 weeks ago. I am riding a stationary bike as part of my rehab. My question which I am going to also ask my doctor on my visit this Friday is Will I be able to use my clip less pedals when I get back on the bike? Would it be better to run flats for awhile until my strength comes back? What are your thoughts? I won' t be on the bike anytime soon but this question has been running around in my head this week


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No problem*



Mai said:


> I had a total knee replacement 2 weeks ago. I am riding a stationary bike as part of my rehab. My question which I am going to also ask my doctor on my visit this Friday is Will I be able to use my clip less pedals when I get back on the bike? Would it be better to run flats for awhile until my strength comes back? What are your thoughts? I won' t be on the bike anytime soon but this question has been running around in my head this week


No problem and I had both knees replaced.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

No problems with the clipless? Any advice about getting back on the bike? I know I will have to take it slow but anything you found worked for you?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*No problems*



Mai said:


> No problems with the clipless? Any advice about getting back on the bike? I know I will have to take it slow but anything you found worked for you?


No problems and I did nothing special. I just rode. Since I was out of shape I rode a bit slower. I wore knee pads before the surgery, but now I need them mostly for psychological reasons.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm thinking that knee pads might be a good idea for awhile when I first get back on the bike


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Wherewolf said:


> No problems and I did nothing special. I just rode. Since I was out of shape I rode a bit slower. I wore knee pads before the surgery, but now I need them mostly for psychological reasons.


Out of curiosity, do you know if your implant has a rotating platform(built in float)?


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Yes*



Vader said:


> Out of curiosity, do you know if your implant has a rotating platform(built in float)?


Yes, I'm pretty sure.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Same here rotating platform


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

Mai said:


> Same here rotating platform


I'm almost positive you two have DePuy's Sigma CR150. A great product geared towards active lifestyles, but my main competiton. I own an implant distributorship and have a rotating platform available but have to use a fixed bearing surface in the US. One more thing, if you don't remain active, tissue fills the recess and you will lose degrees of float. We're talking about you becoming a total couch potato for this to happen.

Speaking of couch potatoes, I'm sitting here healing from a subluxed patella and torn miniscus.


----------



## Wherewolf (Jan 17, 2004)

*Rotating platform*

I forgot I have all my knee problems documented here. I have the DePuy Orthopaedics Rotating Platform.


----------



## Mai (Feb 4, 2006)

Vader i have the same as Wherewolf and a torn miniscus is what started my road to a replacement


----------



## MACDADDY! (Jun 20, 2006)

another TKR mtbr checking in! just had mine done 5/16/11 so I'm still on the trainer.. but as soon as I can get outdoors I am!!


----------



## Moementum (Oct 21, 2006)

Knees are OEM, but I have 2 Birmingham hips. I rode clipless right from the get go, just kept the tension low at first. Good luck.


----------

